# Moving in help



## anitanaomi2003

We are moving in to Saint-fraigne near Ruffec on 3rd May with a man and van, However due to my daughter moving into my house in the UK this date cannot be moved, we are now panicking as our visas may not be back in time for the move and was wondering if there was any one we could pay a day rate too for meeting with our removal guy at the house to help him unload on our behalf.


----------



## Poloss

Hi, that's Ruffec in the Charente north of Angoulême? 
We're 2 hours drive eastwards. 
I'm sure there will be someone nearer who could help.


----------



## rynd2it

anitanaomi2003 said:


> We are moving in to Saint-fraigne near Ruffec on 3rd May with a man and van, However due to my daughter moving into my house in the UK this date cannot be moved, we are now panicking as our visas may not be back in time for the move and was wondering if there was any one we could pay a day rate too for meeting with our removal guy at the house to help him unload on our behalf.


I just contacted the guy who does our gardening and other jobs and he would be willing to help, I've given him the date and Ruffec, please PM me and I'll share the contact details and you discuss direct.


----------



## rynd2it

rynd2it said:


> I just contacted the guy who does our gardening and other jobs and he would be willing to help, I've given him the date and Ruffec, please PM me and I'll share the contact details and you discuss direct.


Oops just realized you can't PM. I'll message you


----------



## rynd2it

You are moving in four days - did you get the help you need?


----------

